# Wanted: jamming bass & singer in montreal



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

For the bassist, no need to bring an amp. We jam at my house and I have a bass amp for you.

For the singer - I have a PA also.

Here's a little soundbite of us. Forget the singing. It's just to guide the song.

http://media.putfile.com/Cinammon


Best to get me at my name here at gmail.com


----------

